# Pulsadores 4 patas



## makine (Dic 26, 2006)

Pues eso, mu simple, porque tiene 4 patas el pulsador físicamente, yo conecto dos en serie que seria lo normal pero las otras dos hn de ir a masa seguidas de un condensador o resistencia ....a que es debido? Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Dic 26, 2006)

los Cs  generalmente son para amortiguar el efecto de rebote, las Rs para poner al potencial requerido.

seria bueno que postearas el dibujo de tu circuito.


----------



## makine (Dic 27, 2006)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> los Cs  generalmente son para amortiguar el efecto de rebote, las Rs para poner al potencial requerido.
> 
> seria bueno que postearas el dibujo de tu circuito.



Adjunto una foto, a ver si se puede ver mejor, son esos dos pulsadores....me daban problemas de rebote la verdad, al final probando conseguí que no hicieran tanto el tonto poniendo unos condensadores en las patas q se ven libres.


----------



## makine (Dic 28, 2006)

ya he encontrado el esquema de los pulsadores!!! ya se como van, son el mismo punto , osea dos patas van al mismo punto, igual que en las salidas....gracais por aclaraciones


----------

